

How Software Dev Offshoring Creates US Jobs - bhartzer
http://www.sam-solutions.us/blog/how-sd-offshoring-creates-us-jobs

======
schenoweth
This is one of those ironic truths: if more US software development startups
utilized the vast resources of available and rich talent sets available in
certain global communities (Eastern Europe for example) they would not
flounder because of the SD supply/demand imbalance here (which is continually
getting worse). An increase in the success rate of US startups equates to an
increase of stateside jobs. Brilliant.

